# Mitsubishi HC1100 buzzing at startup



## Blueeyedfrog (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi all,

Projector buzzes for 2-3 minutes at startup. Started doing it with the original lamp at ~2400hrs of its ~3000 max life. I have not replaced the lamp.

The volume of the buzz reduces when there is no input (black/blank image) but then increases when a picture is displayed. Then it finally quietens down (buzz disappears completely). Fan? Colour wheel? Capacitor? Needs a replacement lamp?

Cheers


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I would start with a new bulb and then go from there. That's a lot of hours! Change it out and keep the old one as a spare. :T


----------



## Blueeyedfrog (Dec 15, 2007)

Okay, thanks. Anyone know whether PureGlare lamps are okay? Here in Australia they appear to be the cheapest by a considerable margin - (which probably says something itself).


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Are they OEM lamps? If they are considerably cheaper there is likely a reason.


----------

